# Pacific Wide Chile Tsunami times.



## lenseman (Jan 24, 2008)

Estimated Initial Tsunami Wave Arrival Times At Forecast Points 
Within The Warning And Watch Areas Are Given Below. Actual
Arrival Times May Differ And The Initial Wave May Not Be The
Largest. A Tsunami Is A Series Of Waves And The Time Between
Successive Waves Can Be Five Minutes To One Hour.

Location Forecast Point Coordinates Arrival Time
-------------------------------- ------------ ------------
Chile Talcahuano 36.7s 73.1w 0729z 27 Feb
Valparaiso 33.0s 71.6w 0739z 27 Feb
Coquimbo 29.9s 71.3w 0801z 27 Feb
Corral 39.8s 73.5w 0810z 27 Feb
Caldera 27.1s 70.8w 0821z 27 Feb
Antofagasta 23.3s 70.4w 0844z 27 Feb
Iquique 20.2s 70.1w 0911z 27 Feb
Arica 18.5s 70.3w 0929z 27 Feb
Golfo De Penas 47.1s 74.9w 0934z 27 Feb
Puerto Montt 41.5s 73.0w 1052z 27 Feb
Easter Is. 27.1s 109.4w 1205z 27 Feb
Punta Arenas 53.2s 70.9w 1213z 27 Feb
Puerto Williams 54.8s 68.2w 1404z 27 Feb
Peru Mollendo 17.1s 72.0w 0936z 27 Feb
San Juan 15.3s 75.2w 0952z 27 Feb
La Punta 12.1s 77.2w 1045z 27 Feb
Pimental 6.9s 80.0w 1114z 27 Feb
Talara 4.6s 81.5w 1127z 27 Feb
Chimbote 9.0s 78.8w 1132z 27 Feb
Ecuador La Libertad 2.2s 81.2w 1202z 27 Feb
Esmereldas 1.2n 79.8w 1234z 27 Feb
Baltra Is. 0.5s 90.3w 1313z 27 Feb
Colombia Tumaco 1.8n 78.9w 1253z 27 Feb
Bahia Solano 6.3n 77.4w 1327z 27 Feb
Buenaventura 3.8n 77.2w 1340z 27 Feb
Antarctica Thurston Is. 72.0s 100.0w 1312z 27 Feb
Cape Adare 71.0s 170.0e 1650z 27 Feb
Panama Puerto Pina 7.4n 78.1w 1331z 27 Feb
Punta Mala 7.5n 79.9w 1334z 27 Feb
Punta Burica 8.0n 82.8w 1340z 27 Feb
Balboa Hts. 9.0n 79.6w 1457z 27 Feb
Costa Rica Cabo Matapalo 8.4n 83.3w 1344z 27 Feb
Puerto Quepos 9.4n 84.2w 1417z 27 Feb
Cabo San Elena 10.9n 86.0w 1452z 27 Feb
Nicaragua San Juan Dl Sur 11.2n 85.9w 1452z 27 Feb
Puerto Sandino 12.2n 86.8w 1512z 27 Feb
Corinto 12.5n 87.2w 1520z 27 Feb
Pitcairn Pitcairn Is. 25.1s 130.1w 1455z 27 Feb
Honduras Amapala 13.2n 87.6w 1520z 27 Feb
El Salvador Acajutla 13.6n 89.8w 1531z 27 Feb
Guatemala Sipicate 13.9n 91.2w 1539z 27 Feb
Fr. Polynesia Rikitea 23.1s 135.0w 1542z 27 Feb
Hiva Oa 10.0s 139.0w 1723z 27 Feb
Papeete 17.5s 149.6w 1748z 27 Feb
Mexico Puerto Madero 14.8n 92.5w 1552z 27 Feb
Acapulco 16.9n 99.9w 1615z 27 Feb
Manzanillo 19.1n 104.3w 1709z 27 Feb
Socorro 18.8n 111.0w 1719z 27 Feb
Cabo San Lucas 22.8n 110.0w 1749z 27 Feb
Mazatlan 23.2n 106.4w 1753z 27 Feb
Punta Abreojos 26.7n 113.6w 1856z 27 Feb
Ensenada 31.8n 116.8w 2016z 27 Feb
Cook Islands Rarotonga 21.2s 159.8w 1814z 27 Feb
Penryn Is. 8.9s 157.8w 1925z 27 Feb
Pukapuka Is. 10.8s 165.9w 1950z 27 Feb
Kiribati Flint Is. 11.4s 151.8w 1836z 27 Feb
Malden Is. 3.9s 154.9w 1934z 27 Feb
Christmas Is. 2.0n 157.5w 2028z 27 Feb
Kanton Is. 2.8s 171.7w 2112z 27 Feb
Tarawa Is. 1.5n 173.0e 2258z 27 Feb
Kermadec Is Raoul Is. 29.2s 177.9w 1912z 27 Feb
Niue Niue Is. 19.0s 170.0w 1918z 27 Feb
New Zealand East Cape 37.7s 178.5e 1918z 27 Feb
Gisborne 38.7s 178.0e 1922z 27 Feb
Dunedin 45.9s 170.5e 1952z 27 Feb
Napier 39.5s 176.9e 1954z 27 Feb
Wellington 41.3s 174.8e 1955z 27 Feb
Milford Sound 44.6s 167.9e 2005z 27 Feb
North Cape 34.4s 173.3e 2010z 27 Feb
Bluff 46.6s 168.3e 2030z 27 Feb
Lyttelton 43.6s 172.7e 2040z 27 Feb
Auckland(e) 36.7s 175.0e 2056z 27 Feb
Nelson 41.3s 173.3e 2127z 27 Feb
Westport 41.8s 171.6e 2129z 27 Feb
Auckland(w) 37.1s 174.2e 2140z 27 Feb
New Plymouth 39.1s 174.1e 2219z 27 Feb
Tonga Nukualofa 21.0s 175.2w 1940z 27 Feb
American Samoa Pago Pago 14.3s 170.7w 1951z 27 Feb
Samoa Apia 13.8s 171.8w 2006z 27 Feb
Jarvis Is. Jarvis Is. 0.4s 160.1w 2026z 27 Feb
Wallis-futuna Wallis Is. 13.2s 176.2w 2028z 27 Feb
Tokelau Nukunonu Is. 9.2s 171.8w 2030z 27 Feb
Fiji Suva 18.1s 178.4e 2104z 27 Feb
Australia Hobart 43.3s 147.6e 2105z 27 Feb
Sydney 33.9s 151.4e 2146z 27 Feb
Brisbane 27.2s 153.3e 2310z 27 Feb
Gladstone 23.8s 151.4e 0101z 28 Feb
Cairns 16.7s 145.8e 0159z 28 Feb
Mackay 21.1s 149.3e 0251z 28 Feb
Hawaii Hilo 19.7n 155.1w 2119z 27 Feb
Honolulu 21.3n 157.9w 2152z 27 Feb
Nawiliwili 22.0n 159.4w 2158z 27 Feb
Palmyra Is. Palmyra Is. 6.3n 162.4w 2124z 27 Feb
Tuvalu Funafuti Is. 7.9s 178.5e 2125z 27 Feb
Vanuatu Anatom Is. 20.2s 169.9e 2137z 27 Feb
Esperitu Santo 15.1s 167.3e 2235z 27 Feb
Howland-baker Howland Is. 0.6n 176.6w 2154z 27 Feb
New Caledonia Noumea 22.3s 166.5e 2218z 27 Feb
Johnston Is. Johnston Is. 16.7n 169.5w 2245z 27 Feb
Solomon Is. Kirakira 10.4s 161.9e 2321z 27 Feb
Munda 8.4s 157.2e 0001z 28 Feb
Ghatere 7.8s 159.2e 0001z 28 Feb
Auki 8.8s 160.6e 0004z 28 Feb
Honiara 9.3s 160.0e 0004z 28 Feb
Falamae 7.4s 155.6e 0017z 28 Feb
Panggoe 6.9s 157.2e 0020z 28 Feb
Nauru Nauru 0.5s 166.9e 2331z 27 Feb
Marshall Is. Majuro 7.1n 171.4e 2339z 27 Feb
Kwajalein 8.7n 167.7e 0013z 28 Feb
Eniwetok 11.4n 162.3e 0102z 28 Feb
Midway Is. Midway Is. 28.2n 177.4w 0022z 28 Feb
Kosrae Kosrae Is. 5.5n 163.0e 0026z 28 Feb
Papua New Guine Amun 6.0s 154.7e 0036z 28 Feb
Kieta 6.1s 155.6e 0038z 28 Feb
Rabaul 4.2s 152.3e 0102z 28 Feb
Port Moresby 9.3s 146.9e 0123z 28 Feb
Lae 6.8s 147.0e 0128z 28 Feb
Kavieng 2.5s 150.7e 0135z 28 Feb
Madang 5.2s 145.8e 0154z 28 Feb
Manus Is. 2.0s 147.5e 0214z 28 Feb
Wewak 3.5s 143.6e 0237z 28 Feb
Vanimo 2.6s 141.3e 0258z 28 Feb
Pohnpei Pohnpei Is. 7.0n 158.2e 0111z 28 Feb
Wake Is. Wake Is. 19.3n 166.6e 0112z 28 Feb
Chuuk Chuuk Is. 7.4n 151.8e 0213z 28 Feb
Russia Mednny Is 54.7n 167.4e 0236z 28 Feb
Ust Kamchatsk 56.1n 162.6e 0302z 28 Feb
Petropavlovsk K 53.2n 159.6e 0333z 28 Feb
Urup Is 46.1n 150.5e 0354z 28 Feb
Severo Kurilsk 50.8n 156.1e 0410z 28 Feb
Marcus Is. Marcus Is. 24.3n 154.0e 0248z 28 Feb
Indonesia Jayapura 2.4s 140.8e 0302z 28 Feb
Warsa 0.6s 135.8e 0345z 28 Feb
Manokwari 0.8s 134.2e 0405z 28 Feb
Sorong 0.8s 131.1e 0433z 28 Feb
Berebere 2.5n 128.7e 0452z 28 Feb
Patani 0.4n 128.8e 0505z 28 Feb
Geme 4.6n 126.8e 0512z 28 Feb
N. Marianas Saipan 15.3n 145.8e 0303z 28 Feb
Guam Guam 13.4n 144.7e 0311z 28 Feb
Yap Yap Is. 9.5n 138.1e 0352z 28 Feb
Belau Malakal 7.3n 134.5e 0413z 28 Feb
Japan Kushiro 42.9n 144.3e 0435z 28 Feb
Katsuura 35.1n 140.3e 0453z 28 Feb
Hachinohe 40.5n 141.5e 0509z 28 Feb
Shimizu 32.8n 133.0e 0557z 28 Feb
Okinawa 26.2n 127.8e 0610z 28 Feb
Philippines Davao 6.8n 125.7e 0527z 28 Feb
Palanan 17.1n 122.6e 0559z 28 Feb
Legaspi 13.2n 123.8e 0604z 28 Feb
Chinese Taipei Hualien 24.0n 121.6e 0626z 28 Feb
Hualien 24.0n 121.7e 0626z 28 Feb
Chilung 25.2n 121.8e 0654z 28 Feb
Taitung 22.7n 121.2e 0655z 28 Feb

Bulletins Will Be Issued Hourly Or Sooner If Conditions Warrant.
The Tsunami Warning Will Remain In Effect Until Further Notice.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/2010/02/27/725245/08/webeta725245-08.txt


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Holy crap that's scary.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow. I would not want to be anchored in the Marquesas or many of the other south pacific island destinations today. 

I sure hope they're getting the word out. Time to up anchor and get out to sea.

I hope the good folks in Chile did not take it too bad. 8.8 is a MASSIVE earthquake.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

lots of folk heading for our marina, most are going to head out into deep water in Moreton bay. I cant because I have the motor in bits.!!!!!!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Simon can you get towed out, and sail away from shore. We called family in the Philippines, and they were not that aware of the danger.....*i2f*


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

The guy that shares my pen is heading out in a couple of hours so I am going to put my boat in the middle, the worry here is we have a very high tide at 8.30am and the tsunami is expected at 8.15am with the tid surge it may lift the fingers over the pilons.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Simon, We are thinking about you. Our best to you and Good luck, Regards Mike.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Mike. The hope here is it wont happen. just checked the New Zealand site and they have down played it to the point of egnoring it.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a spring-ish tide as well.... Here's wishing you luck, Simon....


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Update on the last post. New Zealand has now gone on alert.


----------



## OpIvy (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck.... Plan for the worst... Let us know how bad it really is as I don't know what to believe with the media.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck simon. Keep us posted.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Has anyone heard any reports from those places that have already passed the strike time?


----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

Past one hour ago in Los Angeles. Did not notice any change here (tide is at -1.2, pretty low)


----------



## Toronto (Feb 25, 2010)

I am


----------



## Toronto (Feb 25, 2010)

oops sorry about that


----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

Update: at 1400 local, almost 1:40 past predicted first landing, we have had several .75M changes in water level inside the Long Beach, CA Shoreline Marina. It is like a very fast tide change, or a very slow wave... It must be photogenic because there is a contest above with the news choppers and the CG vying for position!

So those in a more precarious position, please don't let down your guard right away...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This from NewZealand. Looks like it will not be a major problem for New Zealand or Australia.

I'm not reading anything about problems for Pacific Islands. They are more likely to be hammered than Oz or NZ

Tsunami threat: Warning likely to be downgraded - National - NZ Herald News

Trust all went OK for you Simon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that according to what I've read, the worst effects happen 6-8 hours after the initial tsunami waves first arrive.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

All good, bearly a ripple.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent... didn't spill your beer I hope.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Zihuatanejo Mexico
swung with the ebb and flow about 5 or 6 times. softly grounded on one outgoing. sea level dropped maybe 6 feet plus. Glad I put a new swivel on the anchor. I'd left 150 feet of chain out in 15 ft of water expecting a higher surge, never happened. Not too exciting as far as events go


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The good news is that the wave was small. What's even better news is the system can work, and most likely save lives when there is time for a warning........*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent..  Glad to hear you're okay.


ianhlnd said:


> Zihuatanejo Mexico
> swung with the ebb and flow about 5 or 6 times. softly grounded on one outgoing. sea level dropped maybe 6 feet plus. Glad I put a new swivel on the anchor. I'd left 150 feet of chain out in 15 ft of water expecting a higher surge, never happened. Not too exciting as far as events go


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

SimonV said:


> All good, bearly a ripple.


Good on you! glad things are OK!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seriously erratic tides in Sydney yesterday. Both afternoon low and evening high were way outside predicted levels. There was no way that anything under a massive tsunami would present any danger to us so we were not concerned about going out to the boat but there was something kind of spooky about the place yesterday. It was weird.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to hear the womboat came through okay.


tdw said:


> Seriously erratic tides in Sydney yesterday. Both afternoon low and evening high were way outside predicted levels. There was no way that anything under a massive tsunami would present any danger to us so we were not concerned about going out to the boat but there was something kind of spooky about the place yesterday. It was weird.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

It is GREAT news that no one experienced any devastating waves. If only the people of Chile were as fortunate.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow. 

Glad to hear the folks in the path of the tsunami wave fared okay. You guys are cool cats. After seeing images/footage of the Indonesian tsunami a few years back, I'd be pretty anxious riding it out in any harbor within the predicted path.

That said, it must have been fascinating to watch up-close, first hand. Any footage? Or were the effects too gradual to capture on anything but time lapse? 

Also, while it's good news the destructive tsunami didn't materialize, as Joe says let's not forget the folks in Chile. 8.8 !! I can't begin to imagine what that must have felt like.


----------

